# US Capitol breach?



## ShibaPup (Mar 22, 2017)

What is happening in the US? 

Is it true Trump supported/encouraged it?


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

Senate building stormed by Trump supporters during the "routine" confirmation of Bidens election...

Pepper spray, tear gas & two people reported shot.... Police unable to cope!

This isn't a 3rd world country..... god only knows what this means for us all going forward!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I saw him at a rally early this afternoon stirring up the crowd, he really is a pr*tt, the way things are going someone is going to get killed and it will his fault.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

It’s really quite scary, very worrying for Americans whoever you support


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

Siskin said:


> It's really quite scary, very worrying for Americans whoever you support


Not just America....Russia, China & Iran must be loving it, it's not good for anyone!


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2021)

Very scary stuff.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2021)

Virginia National Guard are sending 200 troops to help the police in Washington DC.

Trump has just ordered the deployment of the National Guard at 20:43.


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

rawpawsrus said:


> Virginia National Guard are sending 200 troops to help the police in Washington DC.
> 
> Trump has just ordered the deployment of the National Guard.


That's rich considering he's the one one who stirred all this up!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2021)

Blackadder said:


> That's rich considering he's the one one who stirred all this up!!


He has to look as though he doing something I guess apart from stirring it all up.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

ShibaPup said:


> What is happening in the US?
> 
> Is it true Trump supported/encouraged it?


Well he did say at a supporters rally 'We will never concede'
Obviously the above was 'possibly' said in some sort of context.. I have just read in BBC news headline...

So gutted I didn't write the acronym(sic) like journalists do for the most obvious statements put out their by 'celebs' and I said possibly rather than allegedly because it doesn't sound like a 'drama channel on Youtube'

Anyway I digressed.. Sounds total madness to me


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## Dave S (May 31, 2010)

It seems unbelievable that Trump could wind up supporters like this and disrupt the due process.
Full marks to Pence who is acting with a good degree of integrity.

Be glad when it is all over and peaceful, normal, level headed American people can get on with their lives.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

He’s just spoken live telling his supporters to go home, that he knows the voting was a fraud .....
He’s STILL winding up his supporters 

He’s been tweeting for weeks now to meet in DC today & to protest today!!


----------



## Dave S (May 31, 2010)

Trumps mental state must surely be investigated after all the rants and threats he has made whilst still a serving president.

Interesting to hear Nicola Sturgen say he is not welcome in Scotland later this month as it is not essential travel if he decides to come over.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Trump has been tweeting his supporters for weeks now to meet in DC today & to protest that the voting was/ is a fraud.

He’s just spoken live on tv telling his supporters to go home & that he know the voting was fraudulent 
He’s still winding up his supporters


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

I don't even know what to say or how to respond. This is insane. 
But yes, the US Capitol has been breached, Trump supporters are inside, congress had to be evacuated, it's unbelievable. 

I'm watching CNN and Van Jones just commented is this the death of something or the birth of something. Is this the final, ugly death of the Tump era so that the vision of Biden and his supporters of this country healing can come to fruition, or is this the birth of something truly ugly in this nation that is going to grow stronger. 

Sobering. 

Oh, and there's this pandemic thing going on in case anyone didn't know. Like hospitals, emergency personnel and first responders need this to deal with right now.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

You should see his Twitter page 
He’s a complete madman


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2021)

ebonycat said:


> He's just spoken live telling his supporters to go home, that he knows the voting was a fraud .....
> He's STILL winding up his supporters
> 
> He's been tweeting for weeks now to meet in DC today & to protest today!!


I just saw that and he is purely just winding the protestors up.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

@O2.0 I've been watching live on Twitter, just seen Biden talk live, then Trump live telling his supporters to go home & that he knows the voting was fraudulent. 
He's been tweeting his supporters for weeks now to meet in DC today & to fight for what is theirs!!
He's still winding up his supporters.

I really feel for you, he's a madman, truly he is


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2021)

This is truly shocking.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

A woman (protester I think??) has been shot, critical condition


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

I've just been reading up on this. Really shocking. I read that trump said something along the lines of 'we must not show weakness' early today. I'm sure he didn't really imagine this (or maybe he did?) but he did seem to want to rile his supporters up??


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

We don't have TV, I'm glued to the CNN live feed


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Trump spoke earlier today telling a reporter & his supporters that he won’t concede to Biden


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

O2.0 said:


> We don't have TV, I'm glued to the CNN live feed


I don't have a tv either, been watching live feeds on Twitter


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

He's called Spence "Gutless" on twitter, this is the guy that's stood by him for 4.5 years! Apparently Spence has "unfollowed" him.

I expected something to go down as it got closer to Bidens inauguration but not this! I'm gobsmacked.

The guy should be arrested for Sedition, conspiracy &, possibly, Treason the minute he leaves office on 20th January.

In the meantime, the USA has no meaningful government...


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

@O2.0 how has he got away with talking like he has/ does?
Some of his tweets are truly shocking really they are.


----------



## diefenbaker (Jan 15, 2011)

So much damage in so many ways.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Blackadder said:


> He's called Spence "Gutless" on twitter, this is the guy that's stood by him for 4.5 years! Apparently Spence has "unfollowed" him.
> 
> I expected something to go down as it got closer to Bidens inauguration but not this! I'm gobsmacked.
> 
> ...


I'm on Twitter, I don't follow Trump but I do look at his tweets.
I can't believe that he's been able to get away with talking like he has done/ does. He tweets hate, tells his supporters to fight, constantly says that the voting was fraudulent, that he won't concede to Biden


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

ebonycat said:


> @O2.0 how has he got away with talking like he has/ does?


I don't know. 
Free speech? Idiocity? I really don't know.


----------



## Dave S (May 31, 2010)

Well, I bet Russia Turkey and China are loving this.
It is a worldwide embarrassment for decent, law abiding Americans and I for one am glad I don't live there.

If 020 is about I would value her views.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

O2.0 said:


> I don't know.
> Free speech? Idiocity? I really don't know.


He truly is a madman.

If you haven't got enough to worry about in the middle of a pandemic, for the last 4 years you've had to put up with a crazy president


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Dave S said:


> Well, I bet Russia Turkey and China are loving this.
> It is a worldwide embarrassment for decent, law abiding Americans and I for one am glad I don't live there.
> 
> If 020 is about I would value her views.


@O2.0 is talking on the other thread US capitol breach


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Dave S said:


> If 020 is about I would value her views.


I'm here, I'm glued to the CNN live stream. 
Curfew goes in to effect in 30 minutes, I'm terrified of what's going to happen then.

I was in Spain during the coup in 1981, it's scary. In the US of all places.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

O2.0 said:


> I'm here, I'm glued to the CNN live stream.
> Curfew goes in to effect in 30 minutes, I'm terrified of what's going to happen then.
> 
> I was in Spain during the coup in 1981, it's scary. In the US of all places.


Stay safe x


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

ebonycat said:


> Stay safe x


We're fine, we're a long way from Washington, but watching this hurts my heart.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

O2.0 said:


> We're fine, we're a long way from Washington, but watching this hurts my heart.


I'm hurt too & I'm not in the US.
I can't believe what I'm seeing honestly. Truly shocked at it all.
But how Trump has been tweeting so much hate, saying so many times a day that the voting was fraudulent, telling his supporters to meet today in DC & to fight.
I guess I'm not surprised this has happened


----------



## raysmyheart (Nov 16, 2018)

I am truly speechless and disgusted right now. Trump could put a stop to this right now if he cared to. He does not care to.



Teddy-dog said:


> I'm sure he didn't really imagine this (or maybe he did?) but he did seem to want to rile his supporters up??


I believe he wants this. I have been worried about this since the election. I am in tears for my Country right now.

On CNN now - what is being described by a reporter on the scene - the protesters are insulting, being vile to reporters.
This seems like a simple statement but I have been watching sadly now during the last few years so many in our Country have become so disrespectful in all aspects here.

As I am writing this - reporters are being harrassed, insulted. Some protesters interviewed have been reported to say that things will ramp up this evening.



ebonycat said:


> I really feel for you, he's a madman, truly he is


Thank you for thinking of us here in The States. It is truly disturbing.


----------



## Dave S (May 31, 2010)

Totally agree with Ebonycat.
Unbelievable behaviour and a shame for every law abiding American citizen


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

It’s truly shocking!! I’m watching it unfold on CNN, how on earth did these so called protestors manage to smash a window of the White House and climb in!’ Where where the police? National guard? Anybody!? Trumps Tweeter account needs to be brought down for inciting violence!! President or not. This man is clearly insane and delusional. The world is watching in horror at these shocking and very sad attacks on democracy!


----------



## Dave S (May 31, 2010)

Shot woman has now died....


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

raysmyheart said:


> I am truly speechless and disgusted right now. Trump could put a stop to this right now if he cared to. He does not care to.
> 
> I believe he wants this. I have been worried about this since the election. I am in tears for my Country right now.
> 
> ...


I'm on Twitter, I don't follow Trump but I see his tweets. Since the election he has tweeted nothing but hate, telling his supporters to fight for the truth. The truth that He won the election, that the voting was fraudulent.
For weeks leading up to today he's been telling his supporters to meet in DC & to fight.

And then he's just done a short video to tell them to go home but still he added that the voting was fraudulent.

I really am thinking of you all over there. I hope you all can stay safe.xx


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

President Trumps video that he posted AFTER Joe Biden live video in which he asked Trump to tell his supporters to leave the Capitol. 
Has been REMOVED from Facebook.
Facebook said that the video contributes to the risk of more violence


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Trump needs to be blocked from all social media for public safety! Poor americans....at a time when you really needed a reliable leader with common sense you got stuck with that idiot instead.
(I mean BJ might be an idiot too but he couldnt organise a p*** up in a brewery let alone an angry mob!).


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Truly shocking and frightening of how easy it was to breach the White House. Trump is insane.


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

Probably too simple, but could he not just be arrested now? Treason? Sedition? Inciting violence? Surely out of all the terrible things he’s done/said there must be something that it would be legal to do to get him out of view. America needs time to heal without a raving, narcissistic psychopath still giving ‘advice’ to his acolytes.

I saw a lot of cameos of his supporters on our news and honestly, if this was a cross section of the sort of people who voted for him then he’s attracted the very dregs of society, and they’re all doing his dirty work. And. He’s. Loving. It.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

On Twitter theres a lot of people from Congress that are calling to have Trump removed from office & impeach the President


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Twitter has BLOCKED President Trumps Twitter account for 12 hours & warned it may suspend him permanently


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Ivanka also posted a tweet which she has subsequently deleted calling the mob American patriots. Just so happened lots of people saved it before she could do so.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

kimthecat said:


> Truly shocking and frightening of how easy it was to breach the White House. Trump is insane.


Not the White House, the Capitol building (halls of Congress, I think) - not that it's any less shocking. But yeah, Trump is several miles off the reservation and accelerating...

Apparantly the woman shot and badly injured earlier has died


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

O2.0 said:


> We're fine, we're a long way from Washington, but watching this hurts my heart.


Hope this madness ends ASAP.

Honestly, he should be removed from office immediately on medical (MH) grounds.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Four people dead and Trump suspended from social media. 

Surely the police must be just waiting so they don't have to arrest the president?


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

They are saying four have died now


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Linda Weasel said:


> Probably too simple, but could he not just be arrested now? Treason? Sedition? Inciting violence? Surely out of all the terrible things he's done/said there must be something that it would be legal to do to get him out of view. America needs time to heal without a raving, narcissistic psychopath still giving 'advice' to his acolytes.
> 
> I saw a lot of cameos of his supporters on our news and honestly, if this was a cross section of the sort of people who voted for him then he's attracted the very dregs of society, and they're all doing his dirty work. And. He's. Loving. It.


I honestly think they are waiting so they don't have to arrest the POTUS.

You'd think there would be some reprisals after all this is done. If he gets away with it, it's just free rein for hate speech.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Teddy-dog said:


> They are saying four have died now


"Medical emergencies" apparently for the other three.....


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Some good news at least:










Hopefully, that gives them the power to restore America


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Some good news at least:










Hopefully they will have the power now to restore America.


----------



## Dave S (May 31, 2010)

Trump is not the only one that needs arresting, so does Giuliani as he was also inciting violence before Trump spoke. 
I also read that Melanias staff are quitting over it.

What of Melania - is she seeing a divorce lawyer yet? - Hope it's not Rudi!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Four dead and only one person to blame THUMP.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

O2.0 said:


> I'm here, I'm glued to the CNN live stream.
> Curfew goes in to effect in 30 minutes, I'm terrified of what's going to happen then.
> 
> I was in Spain during the coup in 1981, it's scary. In the US of all places.


I've been watching on CNN as well. Very scary.

I went to the US during the McCarthy "Reds under the Bed" era when before you were issued with a visa you had to take an oath that you weren't a communist. Another flawed and deluded man who ruined many people's lives.

Apparently according to The New York Times it was Pence that mobilised the National Guard, not Trump.

https://www.nytimes.com/2021/01/06/us/politics/national-guard-capitol-army.html


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=869279397245892


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Lurcherlad said:


> Some good news at least:
> 
> View attachment 459512
> 
> ...


Is that good? I thought it worked well when there is some challenge to decisions being made?

Like us having an opposition voting in the H of C.

I could be totally wrong though.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

MilleD said:


> "Medical emergencies" apparently for the other three.....


I read that two were injured during the crowds and one a projectile to the face. I'm still shocked it happened!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Magyarmum said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=869279397245892


They must have been terrified. Whilst filming it...


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=474979690157005


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

This is worrying , the man with the beard to the left , his T shirt . Camp Auschwitz,


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

kimthecat said:


> This is worrying , the man with the beard to the left , his T shirt . Camp Auschwitz,


Different guy, but did you see the pic of the idiot sitting with his feet on Pelosi's desk? What a [email protected] he made himself look.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

MilleD said:


> Different guy, but did you see the pic of the idiot sitting with his feet on Pelosi's desk? What a [email protected] he made himself look.


On the plus side, should make for an easy conviction!


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

I hope everything was given a good clean before allowing congress back in! Could end up with more than four deaths if any of those bloody idiots had Covid and were touching, coughing and spluttering all over everything! I certainly would not have wanted to go back in.


----------



## Pawscrossed (Jul 2, 2013)

Yes, I thought about Covid too. It's four deaths on Trump's hands now, but so many more later.

One rather hopes that it's not the beginning of something here - don't forget our former Foreign Minister, now PM, thought Trump had 'as good a chance of anyone else of winning a Nobel Peace Prize' .

https://www.thenational.scot/news/1...said-donald-trump-deserved-nobel-peace-prize/


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

MilleD said:


> Is that good? I thought it worked well when there is some challenge to decisions being made?
> 
> Like us having an opposition voting in the H of C.
> 
> I could be totally wrong though.


I guess so, but the Republicans would surely just have trashed every attempt to improve things (and undo Trump's disasters) if they had the power.

I don't know enough about their politics, but the Democrats seem more normal and sensible - hopefully?


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

USA still in hands of a madman.
He is unwell, he lost it,he is clearly delusional.
But what about those who still keep him in power?
What about the Amendment 25?
Why Pence is not taking over as clearly Trump is unfit?
Who needs Muslim terrorists if "patriots " can do it themselves?
Best comment came from Brasil:


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

The family of the lady that was killed in the capitol building must be having some complicated thoughts and emotions right now considering how she died.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Siskin said:


> It's really quite scary, very worrying for Americans whoever you support


You want to know how it feels, watching all those idiots trash our Capitol? It feels like being kicked in the teeth. It hurts. Having a deranged maniac as our president for the last 4 years has been a nightmare that will be ending soon, but the repercussions are likely to be very long lasting. Can we ever heal from this.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

MilleD said:


> Different guy, but did you see the pic of the idiot sitting with his feet on Pelosi's desk? What a [email protected] he made himself look.


I did , very arrogant. The only thing I can say is that at least they didnt wreck the place , the beautiful paintings on the walls didnt get destroyed.
Four people dead though 

Talk of impeachment etc . i dont think that would help , I think Trumps followers would riot . His reign will be over soon.



DogLover1981 said:


> The family of the lady that was killed in the capitol building must be having some complicated thoughts and emotions right now considering how she died.


 Is it know how the other people died. ?


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

kimthecat said:


> Is it know how the other people died. ?


It said medical emergencies/issues. At least one of them was a heart attack.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2021)

I don't live in the U.S but I am speechless about what happened yesterday. 13 days left of Trump being in power and then Biden takes over, I am hoping the transition of power goes peacefully for our American friends on the 20th January 2021.

I hope the next 13 days are peaceful in the U.S and there is no more problems like yesterday?


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

Terrible news.


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

Apparently Donald Trump has conceded the election to Joe Biden. I'd hazard to guess he was facing enormous pressure to concede after the events of yesterday. There were several resignations in the Trump administration because of what happened as well and he was banned from FB for at least the next few weeks.


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

It's crazy to imagine the history books in another 30 years. They will include COVID-19, protests, Donald Trump and the riots at the capitol in 2020 and 2021. O.O


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Trumps speech last night conceding defeat.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1347334804052844550


----------



## Dave S (May 31, 2010)

Latest news I have seen is that photos of the rioters are being circulated on social media, some people have been identified and sacked from their jobs.
Now will Pence grow some and invoke the 25th Amendment as Impeachment would take too long.

Sad state of affairs when the President is a certifiably mad and has control of the nuclear button.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Dave S said:


> Latest news I have seen is that photos of the rioters are being circulated on social media, some people have been identified and sacked from their jobs.
> Now will Pence grow some and invoke the 25th Amendment as Impeachment would take too long.
> 
> Sad state of affairs when the President is a certifiably mad and has control of the nuclear button.


Pence is opposed to invoking the 25th Amendment, but if he doesn't then it's just been announced (CNN) by the Assistant House Speaker that Congress will rush through Impeachment proceedings.

https://thehill.com/homenews/admini...s-removing-trump-under-25th-amendment-reports

https://edition.cnn.com/2021/01/07/politics/house-democrats-impeachment-plans/index.html


----------



## Dave S (May 31, 2010)

Excellent news but Nancy has never liked Trump.

Rumour has it that he will also try to pardon himself before leaving office but it has never been legally tried before.
Pence could take over the presidency for a short time and pardon him though but any pardon does not cover all misdemeanours but cannot remember what.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2021)

The 25 amendment won't be imposed because from what I heard on the news and it was explained very well, it was only ever designed to enforce if the president was dying, had a heart attack or stroke. The vice president would then inform the senate he/she intended to impose the 25 amendment. The President would only have to write a letter to say he is fit to carry on and then it would have to go to court with a majority vote and then it would take 21 days to get a result, if the Vice President was instructed to take over then he/she would go into power after the court approved it with the backing of the majority vote from the senate. The problem with this is the 25 amendment was badly written apparently.

There are only 12 days left until Trump leaves so invoking the 25 amendment wouldn't be a very good idea otherwise there would be two men claiming to be President in 21 days time. So I think what is happening is they are just waiting until Biden becomes President on the 20th January 2021.

I think in the back of my mind this won't be the end of this as no doubt when Trump becomes former President and Biden takes over Trump could face charges in a criminal court.


----------



## Dave S (May 31, 2010)

Thank you rawpasrus for clarifying that point.

Seems that they shot themselves in the foot 4 years ago then.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

rawpawsrus said:


> The 25 amendment won't be imposed because from what I heard on the news and it was explained very well, it was only ever designed to enforce if the president was dying, had a heart attack or stroke. The vice president would then inform the senate he/she intended to impose the 25 amendment. The President would only have to write a letter to say he is fit to carry on and then it would have to go to court with a majority vote and then it would take 21 days to get a result, if the Vice President was instructed to take over then he/she would go into power after the court approved it with the backing of the majority vote from the senate. The problem with this is the 25 amendment was badly written apparently.
> 
> There are only 12 days left until Trump leaves so invoking the 25 amendment wouldn't be a very good idea otherwise there would be two men claiming to be President in 21 days time. So I think what is happening is they are just waiting until Biden becomes President on the 20th January 2021.


Besides, why would Pence want to be left holding the doo-doo filled underpants that is the legacy of four years of protracted Trump-ing? 



rawpawsrus said:


> I think in the back of my mind this won't be the end of this as no doubt when Trump becomes former President and Biden takes over Trump could face charges in a criminal court.


From what I've been seeing reported, prosecuters from various states are forming a queue to get at him...


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Had a look on Twitter and 13 minutes ago Trump posted this .......... Does anyone really believe he's given up the fight?
Donald J. Trump
@realDonaldTrump
·
14m

The 75,000,000 great American Patriots who voted for me, AMERICA FIRST, and MAKE AMERICA GREAT AGAIN, will have a GIANT VOICE long into the future. They will not be disrespected or treated unfairly in any way, shape or form!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2021)

Magyarmum said:


> Had a look on Twitter and 13 minutes ago Trump posted this .......... Does anyone really believe he's given up the fight?
> Donald J. Trump
> @realDonaldTrump
> ·
> ...


He doesn't give up does he. The majority of Americans wanted him out and Biden won fairly in the elections.

Will be interesting when the criminal courts have there turn with Trump.


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

I know that there was a suggestion he wanted to play golf in Scotland but it's been made clear it's not allowed. I'm sure that he will listen...


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Apart from all the other things he is, he’s acting like a spoiled petulant toddler!

It’s so embarrassing :Bag

I’m looking forward to seeing him face the music in the courts.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Let's all not forget that, Pence, wants to distance himself from the ongoing madness, because he wants to run for presidency himself in 2024
No one wants to be remembered for being trump's second in command through these final days
We should be careful when poking the bear though 
He's still got time to declare war on somewhere, possibly the middle east


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

mrs phas said:


> Let's all not forget that, Pence, wants to distance himself from the ongoing madness, because he wants to run for presidency himself in 2024
> No one wants to be remembered for being trump's second in command through these final days
> We should be careful when poking the bear though
> He's still got time to declare war on somewhere, possibly the middle east


I don't think he will be allowed it.
He is very much under lock and key.
No one will take his order.
He is now just nominally a president but I am sure they now take orders from Pence.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Jobeth said:


> View attachment 459613
> 
> I know that there was a suggestion he wanted to play golf in Scotland but it's been made clear it's not allowed. I'm sure that he will listen...


Awww, diddums still has the sulkie-wulkies...


----------



## Dave S (May 31, 2010)




----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Dave S said:


> View attachment 459659


:Hilarious A bit unfair on those who don't support Trump, though!


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Twitter & all other forms of social media including Parler ( the social media app that Trump joined when twitter & Facebook banned him ), are full off comments from his supporters all saying that they are going to meet & fight in DC on 20th January Inauguration Day .

His supporters are just as crazy as he is.

Can’t believe twitter has let him back online


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

The deranged one has now tweeted (why did they let him back?).... I won't be attending the inauguration!


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

ebonycat said:


> Can't believe twitter has let him back online


I think at the moment they are a bit hogtied by their own T&Cs because he is a politically important figure. Once he's no longer president, that protection goes away and that might be the end of him on Twitter.

FB and Instagram have already said he's banned until at least the inauguration, maybe indefinitely.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Blackadder said:


> The deranged one has now tweeted (why did they let him back?).... I won't be attending the inauguration!


Yes I saw that tweet earlier, have you looked at his replies?
His supporters are insane, saying Trump isn't leaving the White House, that he's still their President, that it's not over (meaning the fight), that they are all planning on storming DC on the 30th January.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Jesthar said:


> I think at the moment they are a bit hogtied by their own T&Cs because he is a politically important figure. Once he's no longer president, that protection goes away and that might be the end of him on Twitter.
> 
> FB and Instagram have already said he's banned until at least the inauguration, maybe indefinitely.


The night his supporters stormed the Capitol & twitter banned him, Trump joined Parler & apparently told his supporters that he supports them & they will fight together


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Nancy Pelosi has just said if Trump doesn’t willingly resign immediately they will move to impeach him


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

ebonycat said:


> The night his supporters stormed the Capitol & twitter banned him, Trump joined Parler & apparently told his supporters that he supports them & they will fight together


Parler? I'm a geek and never heard of them...

*hits google*

"Parler is an American microblogging and social networking service launched in August 2018. Parler has a significant user base of Donald Trump supporters, conservatives, conspiracy theorists, and right-wing extremists."

Oh, that'd be why...


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Jesthar said:


> Parler? I'm a geek and never heard of them...
> 
> *hits google*
> 
> ...


I'd never heard of it either & had to google it


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

I rather like this one!


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

What is this hold that he has over his supporters??

I’ve never liked Trump, for me he’s always come across as he’s better than everyone else, that what he says is the truth & if people disagree with him then they are wrong.

He’s meant to be the President of the United States, the most powerful man in the world yet what he says/ tweets/ how he acts it’s like he’s a toddler in the terrible twos. 
He’s a danger to the US & the world.

Has he really done any work in the last four years or has he just spent that time either tweeting or on the golf course??


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2021)

Jobeth said:


> View attachment 459613


I don't think he was invited.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

ebonycat said:


> What is this hold that he has over his supporters??


I've been spending a lot of time these last 4 years trying to figure it out.

I have friends who voted for him. They are normal, educated people, who simply voted in their own interests. Which if we're more honest, most of us do. Several of them have come out and condemned what happened at the Capitol and this was indeed the last straw for them, I'm seeing that a lot on social media yesterday and today.

Then there are those who believe this was an antifa stunt to make Trump supporters look bad. The mental gymnastics is really staggering if you try to follow it. The peaceful protesters were the 'real' Trump supporters but there were antifa plants among them put there to rile everyone up and cause the riot. Basically there is an explanation for everything. 
The extreme version of that are the QAnon folks and if you're not familiar with QAnon and Parler, buckle your seatbelt. It's Jim Jones on a social media scale and it's scary as fluck.

Did anyone watch The Social Dilema on Netflix? It explains a lot about how even if you think you're doing independent research and figuring things out for yourself, the algorithms on even seemingly innocuous things like a google search are going to be filtered to give you not the most accurate information, but what will most grab your interest. Eventually information becomes so filtered that you are living in an echochamber of what you already believe and everything you come across confirms what you already believe to be true.

So if you believe the election was fraudulent, you're not going to see Rudy Giuliani melting brown goo off his face and recognize him as the ranting loon he has become, you're going to see an affidavit from Italy saying they used "military grade cyber warfare" to cause the voting machines to switch votes. 
It's ridiculous if you actually sit down and think critically about it, but let's not forget that there are still those who believe in Scientology and that vaccines cause autism and if you put onions on your feet at night you'll detox your liver. It's not a stretch to get folks to believe some magic cyber warfare made Trump lose states that still voted for republican senators and representatives - on the same ballot.

All that aside, the reality is we had protests and riots all summer because a huge swath of our population feels disenfranchised and unheard. These people - yes, they are people, who stormed the Capitol 2 days ago ALSO feel disenfranchised and unheard. No, I don't mean we should give in to white supremacy or neo nazis. I'm talking about the average Joe from a coal mining town in West Virginia who has been sold a pack of lies about "socialism" and how he's going to be worse off than he already is, and is genuinely frightened about how he's going to protect his family. 
I don't believe in dismissing someone just because they're uneducated or misinformed or both. That's what got us in to this mess with the anti-elitism agenda. We need to listen to each other and learn how to have difficult conversations to have a prayer of coming through all this.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

ebonycat said:


> I'd never heard of it either & had to google it


So how did you know he had joined parler?


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

He's been permanently banned from twitter, for life, apparently
.
https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/tech...ed-president-trump/ar-BB1cAYME?ocid=Peregrine



Magyarmum said:


> Had a look on Twitter and 13 minutes ago Trump posted this .......... Does anyone really believe he's given up the fight?
> Donald J. Trump
> @realDonaldTrump
> ·
> ...





ebonycat said:


> Twitter & all other forms of social media including Parler ( the social media app that Trump joined when twitter & Facebook banned him ), are full off comments from his supporters all saying that they are going to meet & fight in DC on 20th January Inauguration Day .
> 
> His supporters are just as crazy as he is.
> 
> Can't believe twitter has let him back online





Blackadder said:


> The deranged one has now tweeted (why did they let him back?).... I won't be attending the inauguration!





Jesthar said:


> I think at the moment they are a bit hogtied by their own T&Cs because he is a politically important figure. Once he's no longer president, that protection goes away and that might be the end of him on Twitter.
> 
> FB and Instagram have already said he's banned until at least the inauguration, maybe indefinitely.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

SbanR said:


> So how did you know he had joined parler?


It was in a news report


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Lurcherlad said:


> Apart from all the other things he is, *he's acting like a spoiled petulant toddler!*
> 
> It's so embarrassing :Bag
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing him face the music in the courts.


Well that's nothing new, he's always acted like a spoiled toddler. But a lot more dangerous. I think he's lost his mind. I keep thinking of that old movie A Few Good Men and the Nicholson character and how he showed his true insanity when pushed to it, at the end.


----------



## Dave S (May 31, 2010)

O2.0 said:


> if you put onions on your feet at night you'll detox your liver


Thank you 02,0 I shall remember that, perhaps if you need to detox the brain you should put them "higher up".?

Seriously though, he is and will be for a long time a dangerous man with a vast and violent following. He has done so much damage to America both at home and on the world stage I just hope Biden can bring it all back together pretty quick.
Very brave of Twitter to ban him - at last - now that he is in the twilight of his career, perhaps they should has acted months sooner but that would has cost them revenue.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

I read Parler is temporarily suspended in Google apps and I think Apple as well.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

ebonycat said:


> What is this hold that he has over his supporters??
> ........
> Has he really done any work in the last four years or has he just spent that time either tweeting or on the golf course??


He pretends to be for the average man. Not really, if you look at his deeds but his rhetoric yes.
He set up as head of the EPA a former (but still with ties to big oil) oil company lobbyist and overturned environmental protections.
He put his son in law in charge of Middle East Peace, Criminal Justice reform among other roles.
Basically, his policies were based on what is good for his family or their particular interests and the upper one percent.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

lorilu said:


> Well that's nothing new, he's always acted like a spoiled toddler. But a lot more dangerous. I think he's lost his mind. *I keep thinking of that old movie A Few Good Men and the Nicholson character and how he showed his true insanity when pushed to it, at the end*.


The is a likeness in their behavior.

A very worrying few weeks to come.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Brilliant :Hilarious


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Siskin said:


> View attachment 459743


You couldn't make it up could you. 

Lets hope on Monday they take power from him, just in case he does do something silly.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Siskin said:


> View attachment 459743


 Thats a good point!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

And another one which I desperately hope remains a joke


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2021)

Siskin said:


> View attachment 459743


That is a scary thought.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Siskin said:


> And another one which I desperately hope remains a joke
> 
> View attachment 459754


:Jawdrop


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2021)

Twitter have been very thorough why they suspended Donald Trump's Twitter account permanently in there statement on holding page to Donald Trump's Twitter account. This can be read here:- https://blog.twitter.com/en_us/topics/company/2020/suspension.html

Regarding Donald Trump having the launch codes for a nuclear strike is very alarming to say the least, surely the codes should be temporarily changed by the military commander in charge until Biden takes over?


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2021)

Siskin said:


> And another one which I desperately hope remains a joke
> 
> View attachment 459754


Very scary picture.


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

I know Trump is as flaky as hell but even he isnt mad enough to launch a nuclear strike!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

3dogs2cats said:


> I know Trump is as flaky as hell but even he isnt mad enough to launch a nuclear strike!


I wouldn't hold my breath.


----------



## Dave S (May 31, 2010)

Happy Paws2 said:


> I wouldn't hold my breath.


Depends if you are sending or receiving.


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

Happy Paws2 said:


> I wouldn't hold my breath.


 He wants to stand for President again in 2024 though doesnt he? or at the very least be the power behind one of his hideous sons. Although yes I agree he is so unhinged that I wouldnt put anything past him.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2021)

Those protesters are nothing but animals this poor police officer had his gas mask ripped off then got crushed.






It's good to read some of the protestors are now being arrested and charged.

https://news.sky.com/story/trump-su...man-jake-angeli-arrested-and-charged-12183494

(Edited to put this in) The status of the police officer is unknown according to some newspapers.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

rawpawsrus said:


> *Those protesters are nothing but animals* this poor police office had his gas mask ripped off then got crushed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is an insult to animals, only humans are that evil.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2021)

Happy Paws2 said:


> That is an insult to animals, only humans are that evil.


You're right. My apologies.


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

Donald Trump could face a huge number of defamation and slander lawsuits after leaving office.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2021)

3dogs2cats said:


> He wants to stand for President again in 2024 though doesnt he? or at the very least be the power behind one of his hideous sons. Although yes I agree he is so unhinged that I wouldnt put anything past him.


I think it's a lesson learnt and people in America will be very cautious about voting Trump in again or for any of his sons. Yes Trump has his followers but there are more Americans that voted the other way and voted Biden in. Hopefully history won't repeat itself? The Republican Party are going to find it very hard now reforming itself as they fully backed Trump in my opinion.


----------



## Dave S (May 31, 2010)

Totally unbelievable that this has happened.

What no-one has said yet is about his Lawyer - Rudi. Look at the video of Trumps speech and you see the last lines from Rudi;s speech where he shouts that they will take back power by combat - or something similar. Should he also be facing prosecution?

Interesting video -


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

3dogs2cats said:


> I know Trump is as flaky as hell but even he isnt mad enough to launch a nuclear strike!


I don't know the procedure, but I would imagine it would involve input from at least one other person to initiate.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Lurcherlad said:


> I don't know the procedure, but I would imagine it would involve input from at least one other person to initiate.


You would hope so.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

rawpawsrus said:


> I think it's a lesson learnt and people in America will be very cautious about voting Trump in again or for any of his sons. Yes Trump has his followers but there are more Americans that voted the other way and voted Biden in. Hopefully history won't repeat itself? The Republican Party are going to find it very hard now reforming itself as they fully backed Trump in my opinion.


Ideally they will all end up in prison. Or at least with enouch convictions that they can't ever run for office of any kind. 
Trump really is deranged, if he cared one iota about his children, he would have left with some dignity leaving the door open for them to carry on his legacy. But he's not interested in anyone but himself.

But at the end of the day, Trump is not the problem. The fact that so many Americans voted for him is far more frightening than one single man. 
That people can be lied to so easily and they will happily believe those lies. That the way social medial works makes it so easy to perpetuate those lies and make people who believe them feel like they're mainstream, not some fringe nutcases. They're not fringe - there are literally millions of Qanon followers. They may not believe everything, but they believe enough to take up arms and storm the Capitol. It's Pizzagate on meth and prescription opiates.

I really don't know what the solution is because logic and reason doesn't work against cultish beliefs. The fact that Trump has been banned from Twitter, Instagram and Facebook is just fueling the conspiracy and you watch - they're going to try something else, more organized, at the inauguration on the 20th. These people *want* a civil war. They have no idea what they're getting themselves in to, destroying the republican party for one, giving the dems a majority in the house and the senate and the presidency. Personally I do NOT think that's healthy for us, but there ya go.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Only the president can direct the use of nuclear weapons by U.S. armed forces, through plans like OPLAN 8010-12. The president has unilateral authority as commander-in-chief to order that nuclear weapons be used for any reason at any time.


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

Lurcherlad said:


> I don't know the procedure, but I would imagine it would involve input from at least one other person to initiate.


I would have thought so too but apparently not! No body can over rule l the president on launching nuclear attack, the system is deliberately set up that way or so someone being interviewed on BBC said anyway! Let's hope that isn't correct or at the very least in this case someone would over rule him.


----------



## Dave S (May 31, 2010)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Only the president can direct the use of nuclear weapons by U.S. armed forces, through plans like OPLAN 8010-12. The president has unilateral authority as commander-in-chief to order that nuclear weapons be used for any reason at any time.


Under these particular circumstances do you think if he did order a nuclear strike anywhere he would be prevented in no uncertain terms?


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Dave S said:


> Under these particular circumstances do you think if he did order a nuclear strike anywhere he would be prevented in no uncertain terms?


You'd hope, someone, would take it into their own hands, to shoot the booger


----------



## Dave S (May 31, 2010)

mrs phas said:


> You'd hope, someone, would take it into their own hands, to shoot the booger


That's a bit extreme really but see your point.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2021)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Only the president can direct the use of nuclear weapons by U.S. armed forces, through plans like OPLAN 8010-12. The president has unilateral authority as commander-in-chief to order that nuclear weapons be used for any reason at any time.


God help us whilst Trump is still in power. I just hope he sits on his hands and keeps his mouth shut for just over 10 days until Biden is in power and is the new commander in chief.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Dave S said:


> That's a bit extreme really but see your point.


If, in his megalomanic madness he was going to press the button 
I don't think so 
Kill one, to save billions

Plus 
Why's his life worth more, compared to any other that died under his, extreme, watch?


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

3dogs2cats said:


> I would have thought so too but apparently not! No body can over rule l the president on launching nuclear attack, the system is deliberately set up that way or so someone being interviewed on BBC said anyway! Let's hope that isn't correct or at the very least in this case someone would over rule him.


It's not quite that simple. The movie scenario of putting in a code, pushing a red button and away go the missiles is thankfully just fiction! In reality, both military and civilian lawyers and advisors are heavily involved, and the military chain of command will refuse any order it deems illegal, especially where nukes are involved - at a simplistic level if conventional options are viable, nukes aren't allowed.

And I think Trump will be hard pushed at this point to find any target anyone is willing to deem a viable target for a nuke.


----------



## Jason25 (May 8, 2018)

I hate the fact that a lot of these protesters are boasting about what happened yet hardly any of them acknowledge the people who died because they were doing their job. 

I wish they all get charged with man slaughter and jailed. I also think Donald trump should face charges for this considering he incited it.

I’m all for peaceful protests but this was something else.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

It is not just Trump himself who incited people but his son JR & Guiliani, not sure if any other of his family or entourage did.

I hope people see his words did not fit his actions, as I think a lot of the people marching think they had Trumps backing and participation. 
Maybe reality will hit them that he is a showman who is full of bluster.
I think some people really thought they were akin to Revolutionary War hero's.

If Trump is able to pardon his family members and backers for this, I think it is time to reevaluate the system of presidential pardons, which is a backwards get out of jail free card.


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

Summercat said:


> If Trump is able to pardon his family members and backers for this, I think it is time to reevaluate the system of presidential pardons, which is a backwards get out of jail free card.


There's something even worse than that! In theory Trump could resign meaning Mike Pence takes over as president & then, using his new powers as president, Pence could pardon Trump!
I'm not sure Pence would do it but if he did the thought of Trump walking away scot free makes me feel a little sick :Vomit


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

All very scary. :Nailbiting :Nailbiting :Nailbiting I'll be glued to Sky News tomorrow. Might even put it on now.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

The aide who saved the votes.

https://19thnews.org/2021/01/the-wo...SSp0hWz2PPvimfNCTbyMvoaQ8lIQJ91xoMpcw_803F29Q


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Blackadder said:


> There's something even worse than that! In theory Trump could resign meaning Mike Pence takes over as president & then, using his new powers as president, Pence could pardon Trump!
> I'm not sure Pence would do it but if he did the thought of Trump walking away scot free makes me feel a little sick :Vomit


Yes, in theory.
But if Pence is paying any attention at all, he should be outraged and not doing Trump any favors. 
When you break it all down, Trump's actions were going to get Pence killed. By lying to his followers, letting them believe that Pence could overturn the electoral college, Trump made Pence the main target for the mob and they were looking for blood. Some of the social media posts were blatant. They were going to kill Pence if they got their hands on him.

I've been musing a lot on all of this these past few days. 
It seems all of the focus these last 4 years has been on Trump's lies and how much he lies and why he lies. But the other side is, lying itself has no power unless enough people agree to believe the lie. I can come on here and say I'm the Queen of Sheeba and that lie has no power whatsoever unless enough people make a choice to believe it.

And yes, I do mean make a choice. Because in most cases, when you believe a lie, it is a choice. Particularly when it comes to Trump. 
Take election fraud. There is enough information out there that whatever you believe, that it was a fair election or it wasn't, is a choice. 
Which leads to the more difficult question. When we chose to believe a lie, it is because it serves something in us.
"Everyone is willing to give something for whatever it is they desire the most." - Henry Oberlander (Look him up, total conman who nearly toppled western banking.) 
So when we believe a lie, it is because we're willing to give up the truth for something we desire more. What is it that those who believe Trump desire that they're willing to believe so many lies? That is the million dollar question.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

:Jawdrop:Woot


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

When you think about it all
Trump has turned out to be the P.T. Barnum of the 21st century
The Trump presidency epitomises his sayings
"There's a sucker born every minute"
And, one that goes along the lines of...
'No one lost money on underestimating the taste and gullibility of the American mind'
(Might not be totally 100% correct in my memory)
Con artiste par excellence


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Jason25 said:


> I hate the fact that a lot of these protesters are boasting about what happened yet hardly any of them acknowledge the people who died because they were doing their job.
> 
> I wish they all get charged with man slaughter and jailed. I also think Donald trump should face charges for this considering he incited it.
> 
> I'm all for peaceful protests but this was something else.


Yes indeed, Any deaths are tragic but I feel for the family of the policeman that died, I hope they find who did it.


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

@O2.0

I *love* *love* 538 and nate silver for political news and stuff. I like this article about the current state of everything. It's rather depressing though and I have a poor opinion of American culture in general at this point. 

How Hatred Came To Dominate American Politics
https://fivethirtyeight.com/feature...tisanship-came-to-dominate-american-politics/


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/poli...-failed-leadership/vi-BB1cDui7?ocid=Peregrine

Don't know how to embed the video sorry


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

lorilu said:


> https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/poli...-failed-leadership/vi-BB1cDui7?ocid=Peregrine
> 
> Don't know how to embed the video sorry


See the film reel icon, (third from the left so from left to right you have Smilies, picture icon, film reel). Tap/click on that and paste the link in the text box.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

LinznMilly said:


> See the film reel icon, (third from the left so from left to right you have Smilies, picture icon, film reel). Tap/click on that and paste the link in the text box.


I never knew that

Now all I have to do is remember.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2021)

Magyarmum said:


>


Fingers crossed the Democrats get the majority vote tomorrow or Wednesday to impeach Trump.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Magyarmum said:


> I never knew that
> 
> Now all I have to do is remember.


Haha, me too


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

And this on BBC news app:


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

News from CNN news channel tweeted.
A message from the First Lady Melania Trump five days AFTER the attack on the Capitol 
-
First lady Melania Trump mourns the lost lives — first of the rioters and then the Capitol Police officers — from last week's attack, but places no responsibility for the domestic terrorism on her husband President Trump or his rhetoric.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

She first says her heart goes out to the rioters & then the last two names are the two police officers!!

Her message that she tweeted - 

Like all of you, I have reflected on the past year and how the invisible enemy, Covid-19, swept across our beautiful country. All Nations have experienced the loss of loved ones, economic pain, and the negative impacts of isolation.

As your First Lady, it has been inspiring to witness firsthand what the people of our great Nation will do for one another, especially when we are at our most vulnerable.

With nearly every experience I have had, I found myself carrying many individual’s stories home with me in my heart.

Most recently, my heart goes out to: Air Force Veteran, Ashli Babbitt, Benjamin Philips, Kevin Greeson, Roseanne Boyland, and Capitol Police Officers, Brian Sicknick and Howard Liebengood. I pray for their families comfort and strength during this difficult time.

I am disappointed and disheartened with what happened last week. I find it shameful that surrounding these tragic events there has been salacious gossip, unwarranted personal attacks, and false misleading accusations on me – from people who are looking to be relevant and have an agenda. This time is solely about healing our country and its citizens. It should not be used for personal gain.

Our Nation must heal in a civil manner. Make no mistake about it, I absolutely condemn the violence that has occurred on our Nation’s Capitol. Violence is never acceptable.

As an American, I am proud of our freedom to express our viewpoints without persecution. It is one of the paramount ideals which America is fundamentally built on. Many have made the ultimate sacrifice to protect that right. With that in mind, I would like to call on the citizens of this country to take a moment, pause, and look at things from all perspectives.

I implore people to stop the violence, never make assumptions based on the color of a person’s skin or use differing political ideologies as a basis for aggression and viciousness. We must listen to one another, focus on what unites us, and rise above what divides us.

It is inspiring to see that so many have found a passion and enthusiasm in participating in an election, but we must not allow that passion to turn to violence. Our path forward is to come together, find our commonalities, and be the kind and strong people that I know we are.

Our country’s strength and character have revealed themselves in the communities that have been impacted by natural disasters and throughout this terrible pandemic that has affected all of us. The common thread in all of these challenging situations is American’s unwavering resolve to help one another. Your compassion has shown the true spirit of our country.

As I said over the summer, it is these defining moments that we will look back and tell our grandchildren that through empathy, strength, and determination, we were able to restore the promise of our future. Each of you are the backbone of this country. You are the people who continue to make the United States of America what it is, and who have the incredible responsibility of preparing our future generations to leave everything better than they found it.

It has been the honor of my lifetime to serve as your First Lady. I want to thank the millions of Americans who supported my husband and me over the past 4 years and shown the incredible impact of the American spirit. I am grateful to you all for letting me serve you on platforms which are dear to me.

Most importantly, I ask for healing, grace, understanding, and peace for our great Nation.

Every day let us remember that we are one Nation under God. God bless you all and God bless the United States of America.

Sincerely,

Melania Trump


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

ebonycat said:


> First lady Melania Trump mourns the lost lives - first of the rioters and then the Capitol Police officers - from last week's attack, but places no responsibility for the domestic terrorism on her husband President Trump or his rhetoric.


Be fair to her
Like most, she's just trying to live, the last few days of his presidency, under the radar 
Once he's no longer potus', she can divorce him, keep custody of Barron and get the money he promised her, for not divorcing him during his presidency (according to the snotty gossip rags)
Even a robot has her limits


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

mrs phas said:


> Be fair to her
> Like most, she's just trying to live, the last few days of his presidency, under the radar
> Once he's no longer potus', she can divorce him, keep custody of Barron and get the money he promised her, for not divorcing him during his presidency (according to the snotty gossip rags)
> Even a robot has her limits


True. Apparently she signed a new contract/ prenup agreement just before she moved into the White House. The agreement was that she had to stay married to him all the while he was President.
If we are to believe the news channels the reason why she wasn't about when the rioters were storming the Capitol is because she was having a photoshoot for her New coffee table book that she's releasing.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Nobody was gossiping about her, nobody cares what she's doing.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

O2.0 said:


> Nobody was gossiping about her, nobody cares what she's doing.


When I read her statement earlier today (it was tweeted this afternoon) I was shocked at what she said about the rioters & mourning their loss before saying the Capitol Police Officers names........ that's like the First Lady mourning the loss of the terrorists that were involved in 9/11.

But then I shouldn't have been surprised, she's never come across as caring, or putting the American people first.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

And just when you thought Trump supporters had gone as far as they could go, some lowlife has gone and etched the word 'Trump' into the back of a manatee - a protected species...










https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-55631498


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

On his way to admire his border wall ........


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1349017824983982092


----------



## daveos (May 14, 2017)

Dear president Trump just for once in your life go and do the right thing RESIGN NOW you are embarrassing yourself and your country you have put race relations back many years, You have destabilised a great country by dividing the people turning friends against friends I really hope Joe can make America great again you certainly didn't.


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm almost thinking the internet is a net negative for society in general after reading the stuff about hate sites and conspiracy theories. That's coming from someone that likes toying with computers and the internet too. O.O

Edit: I don't mean that PF is bad. lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2021)

Fingers crossed that the Democrats and a few republicans that have said they will back impeaching Trump will succeed today when they vote for it.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

rawpawsrus said:


> Fingers crossed that the Democrats and a few republicans that have said they will back impeaching Trump will succeed today when they vote for it.


I wonder where we'll find out? (Rhetorical question).


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Ten men found the courage to stand for what is right.
Republicans who actually put now their careers and their lives at risk.
Only ten plus four who at least abstained.
So far.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Just in :

TRUMP has just been impeached for a second time.

This means trump is the first president in US history to be impeached twice.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

It will not get through senate once again.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

The senate will not convene until next week to hold a trial for the President.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2021)

https://news.sky.com/story/trump-im...cond-case-against-outgoing-president-12186819










https://news.sky.com/story/donald-t...time-over-deadly-riots-at-us-capitol-12186948


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

There's going to be trouble now.............................


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

rona said:


> There's going to be trouble now.............................


Yep...... from Trump & his crazy supporters.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2021)

rona said:


> There's going to be trouble now.............................


The national guard are in large numbers around the capitol building and inside the capitol building.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

I’ve just been thinking he must be going stir crazy (even more crazy than he is already), he’s lost all his social media accounts.
The amount of times he used to tweet in one day was insane.
Now he can’t post one message, anywhere..... he really is going to blow big time!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2021)

It will make my day if he leaves the White House next week and gets arrested.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Impeachment won't prevent him from running for office in 2024. The senate still has to hold an impeachment trial and convict him. And even then, they would have to additionally vote to bar him from holding public office in the future. 

If they move forward with the trial, I do believe the senate will convict. However I don't know about barring him from public office. They may not want to go that far. IDK... I've been wrong about this president so much I don't even know what to think. I never thought he would get enough votes to get elected to begin with!


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

rawpawsrus said:


> It will make my day if he leaves the White House next week and gets arrested.


Him, his two older sons & Ivanka.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

@O2.0 It's been reported here that Ivanka wants to run for President in the near future, whether that's true or not I don't know.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

I think he is not well and possibly his mental state will be deteriorating further.

He is an old man, showing signs of dementia and he might not recover from it.
Really doubtful he can be a possible candidate for 2024 but never say never.

And we are thought George W Bush was embarrassing!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2021)

The news reports have just said there are more soldiers in America's capitol than since the second world war.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

The vote was 232-197, with 10 Republicans voting to impeach


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

New York City Major said on Wednesday that the city will terminate all contracts with the Trump Organization.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Well, Trump did succeed at getting himself a record breaking presidency after all - he's the first president to be impeached twice, and has 50% of all impeachments ever to his name!


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Saw this helpful hint on FB today, thought I'd share 

_A helpful rule of thumb I borrowed from a friend:
"Huge numbers of our population believe in a complete alternate reality. Alternate facts, as it were.
But just as intensely as I believe they are deluded, they think I am the one who is deluded. Maybe I am. So how can I be confident in my perception? It can be quite difficult.
But I have found that in times of political confusion--particularly when emotions are running high and creating tunnel vision--the presence of Nazis can be an extremely helpful indicator.
If I am attending a local demonstration or event and I see Nazis--neo-Nazis, casual Nazis, master race Nazis, or the latest-whatever-uber-mythology-Nazis--I figure out which side they are on.
And if they are on my side of the demonstration? I am on the wrong side.
It is tough to argue moral equivalence when I am standing next to a Nazi. Look to my right. Is there a guy wearing a 6MWE (6 million wasn't enough) t-shirt? I am on the wrong side. Look to my left. If that guy is wearing a Camp Auschwitz t-shirt? Wrong side. Are speakers being applauded for referring to things that Hitler got right? Wrong side. 
Team-spirit face paint and hat with animal horns? This is actually an unclear indicator that could mean anything, but safest to keep my distance from that guy anyway, even at a football game.
However, I can always, always, always rely on the presence of Nazis as a guiding light through a fog of disinformation.
So just look for the Nazis, and make your own decisions."
***Feel free to copy/share... It's what I did._


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)




----------



## Dave S (May 31, 2010)

The best thing that can happen when Biden is sworn in is that he pardons Trump. After all why give the nutter another stage to perform on. Then vote to ban him from standing for election again.
I also think there will be riots at the ceremony and possibly an attempt at Bidens life but there should be enough troops to sort it all out.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

Interesting. How Twitter CEO decided to ban Trump.
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2021/01/16/how-twitter-banned-trump/


----------



## Pawscrossed (Jul 2, 2013)

There's a trend on Twitter called BidenisTrump and people believe this. I'm fairly confident as pet owners we know a big pile of poo when we see it.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

I don't know whether this link will work but this is what is appearing on FB by DT's supporters.

https://rumble.com/vcxaw5-emergency...Ul4GlB_eAw0e2VmpPSwd7t5H5_vkz3lOcTy6v4eN_I68o


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Magyarmum said:


> I don't know whether this link will work but this is what is appearing on FB by DT's supporters.
> 
> https://rumble.com/vcxaw5-emergency...Ul4GlB_eAw0e2VmpPSwd7t5H5_vkz3lOcTy6v4eN_I68o


That is either expert trolling and comedy gold, or very, _very_ twisted...


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Pawscrossed said:


> There's a trend on Twitter called BidenisTrump and people believe this. I'm fairly confident as pet owners we know a big pile of poo when we see it.
> 
> View attachment 460344


These people are truly like a cult. It's absolutely bonkers and you look at these otherwise intelligent, functioning people (most of the time) and wonder how on earth they can be that deluded. It really is Jim Jones without the coolaid. Or maybe the coolaid was the capitol, I don't know. 
I've been listening to a podcast that examines the Q-Anon cult (which is really what it is) and it really seems impossible to debunk the way they rationalize everything. If the 'kraken' doesn't happen there's a reason for it. It's the deep state, democrats have babies hidden in dungeons that they cannibalize to stay young that's why they're pro abortion.

This is a long article but I found it really interesting. 
https://medium.com/curiouserinstitute/a-game-designers-analysis-of-qanon-580972548be5

One of the takeaways - 
"Real people in the government with important information to disseminate deliver it as fast as possible usually all in one go. They don't make you solve things. They try to be as specific as possible. They are whistle blowers. Daniel Ellsberg (the Pentagon Papers). Edward Snowden. Chelsea Manning. Etc."
"The _fictional _reason Q doesn't just tell the world what they know is that Q wants you to "do your own research" and come to your _own _conclusions. _How polite…_
This is not a real reason. Q does not want you to come to your own conclusions. Q is feeding you conclusions. This is VERY important and here are several reasons why this is included in the verbiage of almost every fictional conspiracy theory ever."


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Jesthar said:


> That is either expert trolling and comedy gold, or very, _very_ twisted...


Whatever it is people believe it.

The person that posted it on FB is neither an American not do they live there. A millionaire who owns property all over Europe plus a yacht, so not someone you'd really expect to be taken in so easily. They're also anti vax and this is a video they posted yesterday purporting to be Bill Gates which was later pronounced as fake

All very scary


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Magyarmum said:


> Whatever it is people believe it.
> 
> The person that posted it on FB is neither an American not do they live there. A millionaire who owns property all over Europe plus a yacht, so not someone you'd really expect to be taken in so easily. They're also anti vax and this is a video they posted yesterday purporting to be Bill Gates which was later pronounced as fake
> 
> All very scary


That doesn't even sound like or look like Bill Gates!!


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Magyarmum said:


> Whatever it is people believe it.
> 
> The person that posted it on FB is neither an American not do they live there. A millionaire who owns property all over Europe plus a yacht, so not someone you'd really expect to be taken in so easily. They're also anti vax and this is a video they posted yesterday purporting to be Bill Gates which was later pronounced as fake
> 
> All very scary


Cynically I would say that it is likely this person doesn't believe it but is using it to push their own agenda.

There are lots of smart people involved in all of the conspiracy/cultl/antivax/5G etc groups who are stirring things to cause fear because fear is useful to them - it's easier to control people when they are afraid.


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

You know, I'm glad I'm not one of those national guard soldiers in DC. I'd find it to be a really depressing job right now and I do wonder how they are all being impacted mentally with everything going on.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

It’s just been reported on Twitter that Trump is planning on issuing up to 100 pardons and commutations before departing the White House.

On his list is rapper Lil Wayne, who pleaded guilty in federal court in 2020 to possession of a loaded handgun.

It doesn’t look like he will issue a pardon for himself.

He will announce the full list tomorrow on his last day in office.


A few people are saying that the going rate for a pardon is $2 million

And that Trump will pardon himself in his final speech.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

ebonycat said:


> It doesn't look like he will issue a pardon for himself.


Only because it would be an admission of guilt.

And yes, he's definitely getting money for pardons which I find massively distasteful


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

O2.0 said:


> Only because it would be an admission of guilt.
> 
> And yes, he's definitely getting money for pardons which I find massively distasteful


Very distasteful indeed. I find this issuing of pardons very strange and wonder if it's something that should be stopped. Paying for a pardon should definitely be stopped


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Siskin said:


> Very distasteful indeed. I find this issuing of pardons very strange and wonder if it's something that should be stopped. Paying for a pardon should definitely be stopped


It was hotly debated among the founding fathers. Several were very much against it for the very reasons we see now.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

O2.0 said:


> It was hotly debated among the founding fathers. Several were very much against it for the very reasons we see now.


It's so very wrong & for him to simply pardon anyone as long as he likes them & they pay him.
Just wrong.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Melanie Trump farewell message

A Message from First Lady Melania Trump 



 via @YouTube

Pity she didn't follow her own words.

She hasn't shown Dr Biden around the White House.
Both her & her husband refusing to meet the incoming first family.
For saying violence is never the answer but didn't condemn the rioters.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=419369432844542


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

ebonycat said:


> Melanie Trump farewell message
> 
> A Message from First Lady Melania Trump
> 
> ...


Just shows them in their true colours, rude, bad losers and childish.

It's bad manners that he won't be their at the hand over today, but really who'd want him there having a sulk.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

@O2.0 I'd like to watch Biden's Inauguration tomorrow (Wednesday 20th), I don't have a tv so I'll be watching it online from whatever site/ news channel is showing it live.

I believe it's starting at 5pm uk time, so that will be 12 noon DC time, is that right?


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

ebonycat said:


> @O2.0 I'd like to watch Biden's Inauguration tomorrow (Wednesday 20th), I don't have a tv so I'll be watching it online from whatever site/ news channel is showing it live.
> 
> I believe it's starting at 5pm uk time, so that will be 12 noon DC time, is that right?


Yes I believe so. I'll be streaming CNN


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

O2.0 said:


> Yes I believe so. I'll be streaming CNN


Great.
Yep I've looked on CNN , I think that's the best one.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

@O2.0 just seen Joe Biden give his farewell speech to Delaware.
My gosh an emotional speech, a man with a heart, kind, caring.
Completely different from Trump & how he speaks to the American people.

I truly hope he's a great president for America & he heals your country.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

ebonycat said:


> @O2.0 I'd like to watch Biden's Inauguration tomorrow (Wednesday 20th), I don't have a tv so I'll be watching it online from whatever site/ news channel is showing it live.
> 
> I believe it's starting at 5pm uk time, so that will be 12 noon DC time, is that right?


Thank you for the time zones, I haven't a clue! I'll be watching too.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

I'll be watching it on Sky News. Can't wait. 

Sadly, I missed Biden's speech.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

ebonycat said:


> My gosh an emotional speech, a man with a heart, kind, caring.


He really does strike me as a genuine, good person which I find myself shocked to say about a career politician! 
Or maybe we're just starved for humanity in the office of the president that it feels that way! 
I really like Kamala Harris too.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

A dozen National Guard members removed from Inauguration duties after security vetting.

Two were removed due to inappropriate comments, while ten were removed due to questionable behaviour.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2021)

ebonycat said:


> A dozen National Guard members removed from Inauguration duties after security vetting.
> 
> Two were removed due to inappropriate comments, while ten were removed due to questionable behaviour.


I read it was because they had links to far right groups on Sky News.

https://news.sky.com/story/us-natio...-duty-due-to-far-right-links-reports-12192591


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2021)

I see Trump just cannot help himself he has said "Our movement is only just beginning" https://news.sky.com/story/donald-t...-our-movement-is-only-just-beginning-12192828

I look forward to seeing the back of Trump today when Biden becomes President. I just hope for the American's it is a peaceful transition? I see on the news the Army and police have Washington locked down tightly https://news.sky.com/story/biden-in...esidents-swearing-in-just-hours-away-12193092


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

I'll be watching on CNN today.

I was just thinking how dull life is going to be without Trump but I've just read that he's considering starting another political party.:Bawling

Should be interesting ...... watch this space 

https://www.dw.com/en/wsj-trump-mulls-starting-a-new-political-party/a-56281481

*WSJ: Trump mulls starting a new political party*
Outgoing US President Donald Trump has considered launching a new "Patriot Party" following his exit from the White House, according to sources cited by the Wall Street Journal.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

"Trump expected to leave White House soon" 
Oh I'll be watching!!


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

O2.0 said:


> "Trump expected to leave White House soon"
> Oh I'll be watching!!


So will I!


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2021)

Trump has left the White House.
https://news.sky.com/story/biden-in...s-on-his-last-day-in-the-white-house-12192362


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

yay! 
How do you pronounce the Vice presidents first name. Ive been pronouncing it Kam arluh . Is that right ?


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Trump has left Joint Base Andrew’s for Mar-a-Lago


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

kimthecat said:


> yay!
> How do you pronounce the Vice presidents first name. Ive been pronouncing it Kam arluh . Is that right ?


Like comma (the punctuation mark) with a "la" on the end


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

What weird rambling speech he made!

And the music as he left ........ I did it my way


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

O2.0 said:


> Like comma (the punctuation mark) with a "la" on the end


Thanks!


----------



## Dave S (May 31, 2010)

Good riddance to Trump and his family - the world is now a safer place and America can rebuild into a credible world power again.

Thought it was a cheek when he was saying about all the good work he had done and "loved" the Vets - those that he despised not so long ago calling them Losers and again referring to Covid as the "Chinese virus". He is too old now to grow up but lets hope he learns other lessons.

Here's hoping that Joe will be able to pull it together sooner rather than later.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

I feel so relieved he has finally gone. Four years ago I felt a real sense of doom when he was elected.
He has done some terrible things and I'm just so glad his reign is over. 
America is back into the hands of someone who cares.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Why dont they wear hats . They must be freezing!


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

I understand Trump will be getting a 21 gun salute.

I wonder if they will point the rifles the right way.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Was it just me 
Or 
Did anyone else feel that sigh of relief pass around the world


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2021)

President Biden has a huge challenge on his hands repairing the damage Trump done and I believe he can do it. 

Yes a sigh of relief is being felt.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

I’m getting a bit emotional watching this.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Wow that beautiful, @Boxer123 yes, very emotional.

President Joe Biden that was a beautiful & heartwarming speech.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Aw! Kamala Harris tripping on the last stair and laughing at herself! Is that a *human* gesture or what?! 
I love her


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

ebonycat said:


> Wow that beautiful, @Boxer123 yes, very emotional.
> 
> President Joe Biden that was a beautiful & heartwarming speech.


I'm sat here with watery eyes really powerful speeches and performances from everyone lovely to watch some good news and hope.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Eugene Goodman, the Capitol Police officer who led rioters away from the Senate chamber, escorted Vice President Kamala Harris at the inauguration, he is the new acting deputy House Sergeant at Arms,


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Boxer123 said:


> I'm sat here with watery eyes really powerful speeches and performances from everyone lovely to watch some good news and hope.


Me too.

I completely agree with you.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

and breathe! Phew. Glad its all over and the USA has a new President.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Wait, is that a dust cloud I see? 
No, just Melania heading for the hills!


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Cully said:


> Wait, is that a dust cloud I see?
> No, just Melania heading for the hills!


I don't know, with hearing the things people have mentioned about her, her speech five days after the rioters attacked the Capitol, her farewell messages.
I personally think they're a match made in hell.
Both have stone cold hearts & only think of themselves (& money).


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

A little petty 
but
it amused me

https://www.facebook.com/838747/posts/10110626181623649/


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Couldn't resist this one


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Did you listen to the poem. So beautiful and she's only 22 years old.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2472869103007341


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Magyarmum said:


> Did you listen to the poem. So beautiful and she's only 22 years old.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of the highlights of the whole ceremony.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Magyarmum said:


> Did you listen to the poem. So beautiful and she's only 22 years old.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She was amazing.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

O2.0 said:


> One of the highlights of the whole ceremony.


I agree, very beautiful.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Amazing
I understand that she has a speech difficulty, don’t know what, but it’s the same as Joe Biden, and like him, she has overcome it.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Siskin said:


> Amazing
> I understand that she has a speech difficulty, don't know what, but it's the same as Joe Biden, and like him, she has overcome it.


Stammer I believe


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## Pawscrossed (Jul 2, 2013)

Meanwhile our PM pays people to Photoshop his photo for no obvious reason


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Things are starting to get fun - Dominion, the firm who make the voting machines Trumps minions accused of switching votes for Biden, are suing Rudy Giuliani for $1.3 _billion_ dollars for defamation 

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-55801819

They've already got a similar suit active against another one of Trump's lawyers


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

This is depressing. I even have relatives myself that have grown distant from me over the years. I seldom talk about politics and other stuff offline but even so, I do wonder if they assume things about me, my thoughts, opinions, etc. I hadn't realized how bad it has gotten here until the riots at the capitol. I guess I just blocked out Donald Trump's rhetoric out of my mind as merely noise and I mostly ignored it but... looking back, in many ways it was disguised hate speech. 

I still love 538. It's named for the 538 electoral votes.
https://fivethirtyeight.com/videos/partisans-dont-just-disagree-they-hate-one-another/


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Pawscrossed said:


> Meanwhile our PM pays people to Photoshop his photo for no obvious reason
> 
> View attachment 460845


It's not photoshopped (well not the bit that most are getting their knickers in a twist about...) it's the reflection in the mirror due to the angle that the picture was taken


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

Two different police officers that responded to the riot at the capitol have taken their own lives.  
https://news.yahoo.com/second-police-officer-responded-capitol-162405666.html


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

DogLover1981 said:


> Two different police officers that responded to the riot at the capitol have taken their own lives.
> https://news.yahoo.com/second-police-officer-responded-capitol-162405666.html


Oh that is so sad.


----------



## loraonya (Jan 29, 2021)

americans are dumb


----------



## Dave S (May 31, 2010)

loraonya said:


> americans are dumb


Perhaps not the best and wisest thing to put on a forum that also has many excellent American members of long standing. Would you care to "modify" or "justify" that?


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

loraonya said:


> americans are dumb


I'm trying to figure out how best to respond to this. I think like everything else, American culture is full of extremes. I also think calling people dumb and dismissing people is partially what created this mess.

People everywhere are vulnerable to misinformation and disinformation on the internet regardless of where they live and it's a potential threat to democratic governance worldwide. It doesn't excuse it but there is a whole host of issues that lead to the storming of the capitol. Poverty, income inequality, mental illness, divisive polarized politics, mistrust issues, disinformation, misinformation, etc. Suicide rates have gone up across all the states and it's even more pronounced in rural areas. There's also a lot loneliness that's even more common in rural areas and it's helping extremist groups to recruit people. It's all sad, really.  People need to figure out how to at least partially fix all these problems in order to prevent more of this in the future.

Edit: I think all of this has been exasperated by the pandemic as well.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

loraonya said:


> americans are dumb


Care to explain yourself?


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2021)

loraonya said:


> americans are dumb


I think the comment you made is wrong and can cause offense in my opinion. There could be many reasons why people stormed the Capitol Buildings as others have already mentioned from poverty to the coronavirus to Trump it doesn't make anyone dumb for doing so. Some people are really frustrated at the moment with the coronavirus restrictions and this could be a reason why they reacted the way they did, it was a form of protest like people have been protesting over here in the UK and elsewhere in Europe (like in the Netherlands there has been violent protests on the streets of various cities) due to the hard lockdown measures being imposed, that doesn't make people dumb, people are venting their frustration in my opinion.

I do strongly disagree with your comment.

Edited:- Just to add I did think it was very wrong for the Capitol Buildings to have been stormed and Trump was out of order with what he said.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2021)

I see that the impeachment trial will be starting on the 9th February and Trump is finding it hard getting lawyers to defend him as he wants his defence to rely on election fraud and so far lawyers are not willing to do so.

https://news.sky.com/story/donald-trump-parts-with-lawyers-a-week-before-impeachment-trial-12204222


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

rawpawsrus said:


> I see that the impeachment trial will be starting on the 9th February and Trump is finding it hard getting lawyers to defend him as he wants his defence to rely on election fraud and so far lawyers are not willing to do so.
> 
> https://news.sky.com/story/donald-trump-parts-with-lawyers-a-week-before-impeachment-trial-12204222


They've all quit!

https://abcnews.go.com/Politics/don...team-quits-week-impeachment/story?id=75591684

*Donald Trump's entire legal team quits week before impeachment trial: Sources*


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

rawpawsrus said:


> I think the comment you made is wrong and can cause offense in my opinion.


I'm not offended, like good old Dolly Parton says "I know I'm not dumb" 
It is an odd thing to say with no context on this thread but *meh* whatever.

ETA It seems this poster is just trying to get to 25 posts so they can spam the forum with some stupid dachshund training link


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

O2.0 said:


> I'm not offended, like good old Dolly Parton says "I know I'm not dumb"
> It is an odd thing to say with no context on this thread but *meh* whatever.
> 
> ETA It seems this poster is just trying to get to 25 posts so they can spam the forum with some stupid dachshund training link


I did wonder, some of the posts were next to pointless


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Magyarmum said:


>


yes!!:Woot I love Randy Rainbow....I have lost more then a few hours watching his DT broadway parodies.



DogLover1981 said:


> I think like everything else, American culture is full of extremes..


It always seems to me that America is what happens if you fully embrace capitalism at the expense of everything else. Everything seems to be big business and its the people who suffer. Not to mention it has the best self absorbed PR of pretty much any country, to the point where messages of freedom and justice can easily get warped by the far right. 
Plus in some areas they just seem very gullible (like believing in flat earth, anti evolution, etc), probably aided by poverty and poor education making them ideal targets for Trumps rhetoric...despite the fact that fat cats like him caused the poverty in the first place!!

But that is just my opinion as an outsider who has never been to the States!:Shy


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

catz4m8z said:


> yes!!:Woot I love Randy Rainbow....I have lost more then a few hours watching his DT broadway parodies.
> 
> It always seems to me that America is what happens if you fully embrace capitalism at the expense of everything else. Everything seems to be big business and its the people who suffer. Not to mention it has the best self absorbed PR of pretty much any country, to the point where messages of freedom and justice can easily get warped by the far right.
> Plus in some areas they just seem very gullible (like believing in flat earth, anti evolution, etc), probably aided by poverty and poor education making them ideal targets for Trumps rhetoric...despite the fact that fat cats like him caused the poverty in the first place!!
> ...


The "America" outsiders see through news, media, TV shows (yes, even the reality TV ones), movies etc., even the America tourists see, is not an accurate representation at all.

I've always been fascinated by this country. It's an experiment. What happens when you take all the people who are independently natured and adventurous enough to leave everything familiar to them and try to make a life in a foreign land, mix in some native peoples who's lives and livelihoods were forcibly taken, add in every type of immigrant imaginable, and force them all together in to a cohesive nation, now make that the most prosperous and powerful nation in the world. Nothing like this exists anywhere else.

The country itself is a study in extremes and differences and the fact that we can sort of get along despite the vastness not only of our landmass but our cultural differences is a miracle in itself. San Antonio Texas is a world away from Charleston South Carolina not just in distance but in culture. Even though they're both historically interesting cities with a huge diversity of people.

I do love the American spirit of invention and independence though it can get corrupted, in it's essence it's not a bad thing.

Individual Americans are like any other humans - as diverse and complex as people get. 
I know some pretty racist ******** who were okay with segregated schools and think anyone who speaks Spanish is an illegal, but will pull over for anyone of any race stranded on the side of the road and do whatever they needed to get going or give 'em a ride, lend them a spare tire whatever. They'll do anything for anyone with no expectation of anything in return. Just good people with somewhat backwards/dated philosophies.

I know some supposedly 'woke' people who will put a BLM sign in their yard, but couldn't tell you the name of the black janitor who has cleaned their office for the last 10 years. While the supposedly 'racist' Trump voter in the same building not only knows the name of that black janitor, knows his wife, three brothers, all the kids and that his grandson died in a tragic drowning accident and the two of them held hands and prayed together on the janitor's first day back after the accident.

I think politics clouds too many things. At the end of the day some people are good and kind and some people are not most of us fall somewhere in between the two extremes.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

O2.0 said:


> I've always been fascinated by this country. It's an experiment. What happens when you take all the people who are independently natured and adventurous enough to leave everything familiar to them and try to make a life in a foreign land, mix in some native peoples who's lives and livelihoods were forcibly taken, add in every type of immigrant imaginable, and force them all together in to a cohesive nation, now make that the most prosperous and powerful nation in the world. *Nothing like this exists anywhere else*.


One could potentially argue that this is because all prior experiments of this nature, all the way from ancient empires up to the British Empire and USSR, have imploded at some point...


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

catz4m8z said:


> It always seems to me that America is what happens if you fully embrace capitalism at the expense of everything else. Everything seems to be big business and its the people who suffer. Not to mention it has the best self absorbed PR of pretty much any country, to the point where messages of freedom and justice can easily get warped by the far right.
> Plus in some areas they just seem very gullible (like believing in flat earth, anti evolution, etc), probably aided by poverty and poor education making them ideal targets for Trumps rhetoric...despite the fact that fat cats like him caused the poverty in the first place!!


Personally, I think the sliding away from democracy in some places around the world, the populist movements across the planet, the anti-free trade stuff, the blaming of people and other countries for problems in the world is rather depressing. People are completely missing the potentially causes of the problems in the world right now as well, IMO. With automation, robotics, computers, fusion power, hydroponics for growing foods, etc. we could potentially be entering a Star Trek-like economy worldwide in my lifetime. Who needs jobs or careers? Who needs money in such a world? It looks to me like it could already be causing huge issues here in the states. Tech companies like Microsoft, Apple and Facebook for example are worth billions while there's huge inequality here. Amazon could for example in the future create a product and deliver it with few humans involved. Most good jobs related to tech and other stuff are in cities and rural areas are being left behind. Combine that fact with the fact that here in states there's a huge work ethic around working hard for what you want in life, especially among the older generations and some people are finding that's no longer possible nowadays.

If we truly are entering a Star Trek-like economy, the transition to such a world could be messy and quite bumpy if people don't enact good policies. On the other hand, living in such a world could be less stressful. lol


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

loraonya said:


> americans are dumb


Additionally, I'd like that add, I think it's possible that there are certain aspects of American culture that can make it seem like there's lots of really dumb people here. I remember watching a video clip of a news reporter visiting the states and commenting that some people are quite willing and eager to tell you their knowledge, beliefs, thoughts and opinions regarding everything vs. other places in the world where people tend to be more reserved about it. I guess I'm thinking that people may be no more likely to do, say, or think stupid stuff here in the state vs. anywhere else in the world, it's just that people are more likely to inform you about their stupidity here. lol Of course, it's likely a huge generalization and I personally am a little reserved about what I talk about with strangers.


----------



## Pawscrossed (Jul 2, 2013)

StormyThai said:


> It's not photoshopped (well not the bit that most are getting their knickers in a twist about...) it's the reflection in the mirror due to the angle that the picture was taken


The phone cable?!


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Good! 
I watched some of it and Trump's legal team was an absolute shambles. :Arghh Apparently he's not a very happy chappy. :Banghead

https://www.theweek.co.uk/951663/tr...letter&utm_medium=email&utm_source=newsletter

*What will be different about Trump's historic second impeachment?*
*Senior Republicans less keen to protect their president at unprecedented new Senate trial*


----------

